# 2008 Major League Baseball Thread



## RKC (Feb 16, 2008)

I'll start this off since pitchers and catchers reported recently.​
Here are the projections from BP, a very reliable computer projection system. It yields a few surprises every year. People initially scoff at the shocking predictions then bite their tongues after they come true. See also: 2007 White Sox, where BP correctly predicted 72 wins for the Southsiders.

W	L	RS	RA	BA	OBP	SLG
NYY	96	66	885	731	276	356	444
BOS	93	69	840	723	273	354	430
TOR	83	79	766	742	264	332	423
TB	82	80	788	776	259	334	424
BAL	69	93	742	872	261	328	412

CLE	89	73	835	754	267	343	438
DET	89	73	842	762	272	342	440
CHI	77	85	780	822	261	332	433
MIN	74	88	709	779	324	324	403
KC	71	91	741	848	271	331	408

ANA	89	73	810	728	276	339	424
OAK	78	84	723	758	254	333	403
TEX	74	88	788	861	267	335	430
SEA	73	89	691	771	266	323	398

NYM	96	66	809	665	268	340	425
ATL	86	76	802	758	272	339	434
PHI	84	78	838	804	266	340	450
FLA	76	86	760	813	258	331	431
WAS	72	90	759	855	266	334	421

CHN	89	73	845	759	274	343	452
MIL	87	75	829	765	263	339	450
CIN	79	83	772	794	263	334	429
HOU	74	88	725	798	261	327	412
STL	72	90	711	796	256	328	406
PIT	71	91	715	822	262	326	415

ARI	86	76	819	770	265	337	449
LA	86	76	791	740	272	337	424
SD	83	79	700	685	253	325	411
COL	82	80	878	863	281	351	449
SF	72	90	653	744	260	317	384


Does anyone have any thoughts on this upcoming season?


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 16, 2008)

Man, you beat me to it! 

Well I'll focus on what I think about my team for the moment. Of course, that would be the New York Yankees. 
Last year's playoff debacle still smarts, but I'm pretty optimistic about this year. Let's face it, the AL East isn't exactly tough apart from the Yanks and the damned Red Sux. For the most part, I was happy with the offseason, getting younger on the staff by hanging on to Hughes and Kennedy. However, they're unproven arms, so that's always a cause for concern. You better believe I'm excited about Chamberlain's first full season in the bigs. He was lights out last year, apart from a bout with some midges. I will be very interested to see if he moves to the rotation as the season progresses. I also liked taking a one-year shot on LaTroy Hawkins. He might not be amazing, but he could be someone to finally shore-up the bullpen for the middle innings and get the ball to Mo. (Though he's getting up there too, someone's got to start auditioning the closer role soon). There are always questions about Mussina of course, and I'm not sure he's going to get any better. He is 39 after all. You have to wonder how the Mitchell Report business will affect Pettite as well.

Of course, they hung on to A-Rod, always a plus...well, until October, but lately that goes for the whole team. I have concerns with the outfield, specifically Damon (still hate him), and first base. Still, the lineup should be as scary as ever. I'm a fan of signing Morgan Ensberg to a minor league deal too, if he picks it up a little that just adds that much more depth.

Naturally, I'm pumped at having Girardi as the new manager. Seriously, if they had gone with Mattingly, as much as I love the guy, I would've eaten my hat. I think Girardi could do great things with this kind of talent and, well, payroll (I still hate having the highest in the league, just another thing for everyone to hate one, ergh).

I do think the Yanks are perfectly capable of taking the division this year, just avoid that slow start from last season, ugh. Of course, I'm scared of the Red Sox. Who wouldn't be with the team they've got (though Schilling, finally, looks to be dropping off, but with Beckett at the top and promise in Lester and Bucholz, well that's a tough rotation). World Series? Probably not. However, if they don't take the division, I'm thinking a wild-card spot might be pretty tough, given how the Tigers loaded up over the winter, and the Indians still look threatening.

So those are my thoughts at the moment. Of course they're always subject to change as the spring progresses. 

I'm pretty happy that this is the year I'll finally get to go see my boys at road ballparks too. Woohoo! (Hey, they're cheaper than Yankee Stadium!)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 16, 2008)

Go Yankees!!!!!


----------



## ActionPif (Feb 16, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Man, you beat me to it!
> 
> *incoherent blather about America's Big Business Team*



Moving along, the main headline of the 2008 Major League Baseball Season will be the New York Metropolitans finishing this season with a record of 174-0. This includes an unstoppable romp through the playoffs, in which they will defeat the hapless, incongruously inefficient Detroit Tigers in the World Series, which Major League Baseball will move to an outpost at the bottom of the Atlantic Ocean, in order to reach out to fans who may live at the bottom of the ocean. 

This record also includes the league's All Star game, in which all starting players and reserves will be members of the Mets.

Johan Santana will win the Cy Young Award twice this season, striking out 1986 batters, in honor of the Mets' last World Series Championship in that year. He will finish 34-0, with 21 complete games, also shut outs, and three perfect games, all against the New York Yankees at Yankee Stadium. The games he does not complete will only be because he is moved to left field by Manager Willie Randolph for the rest of those games, and as a result, he will finish the season with 6 walk-off home runs. He will win Gold Gloves at the pitcher's position and in left field, despite playing limited innings there. He will also be awarded the Presidential Medal of Freedom during the season for saving fans in Cincinnati's Great American Ballpark by putting out a 2 acre fire with a fastball. 

I will unfurl the rest of my totally correct predictions like a silken, graceful banner as the season progresses and well, begins. This will not make them any less correct, or any less absolute.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Feb 16, 2008)

Its the Tigers year this year.


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 16, 2008)

ActionPif said:


> I will unfurl the rest of my totally correct predictions like a silken, graceful banner as the season progresses and well, begins. This will not make them any less correct, or any less absolute.



If they're all as good as this, man it's going to be a fun season. :bow:

All kidding aside, that was some steal of Santana from the Twins. Bravo Omar Minaya. Bravo!

Edit: But I thought there was nothing more American than Big Business?


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Feb 17, 2008)

RKC said:


> W	L	RS	RA	BA	OBP	SLG
> NYY	96	66	885	731	276	356	444
> BOS	93	69	840	723	273	354	430
> TOR	83	79	766	742	264	332	423
> ...





I just have one thing to say.... THE TAMPA BAY DEVIL RAYS ARE MOVING UP!!!! RAYS BY 2015!!!! LoL No seriously, as a fantasy baseball addict, I've been doing a lot of research, and the Rays have a very good chance to finally reach that .500 mark and beyond. They have a great 1-2 punch in the rotation with Kazmir and Shields, and some of their young up-and-coming prospects are the best around. Percival as the closer might be interesting to watch, as this guy's coming off of an early retirement to play again.

But, until they reach their peak... Cubs are heading to the World Series, under three conditions: Ronny Cedeno NEVER earns a starting job except for injuries (if then), Soriano finally accepts his role as an RBI producer and moves down in the order, and Ryan Dumpster never EVER returns to the bullpen...​


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 17, 2008)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> But, until they reach their peak... Cubs are heading to the World Series, under three conditions: Ronny Cedeno NEVER earns a starting job except for injuries (if then), Soriano finally accepts his role as an RBI producer and moves down in the order, and Ryan Dumpster never EVER returns to the bullpen...



No thoughts on Fukudome?


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Feb 17, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> No thoughts on Fukudome?



Almost guaranteed to be better than last year, having a permanent right fielder! However... I'm very sad to see Matt Murton without a job, AGAIN. He's got great potential, and yet he'll likely be somewhere else in April.


----------



## RKC (Feb 18, 2008)

A few notes...​
1. Tigers are batshit crazy letting Jones play LF. Miggy in left, Inge at 3b, jones on the street= 2 more wins for them. Very silly in my opinion. Also, Willis is terrible. 

2. Mets and Yanks... over/ under 184 combined regular season wins this year... 
over. 

3. Cubs should be good but will be legitimately challenged by the Brewers. Fielder is a monster and with Pujols gone, he should be the best 1b in baseball. 

5. It's the Rays, no devil anymore. They are legit.

6. ANYONE UP FOR A DIMS FANTASY BASEBALL LEAGUE?


----------



## This1Yankee (Feb 18, 2008)

Go Mets and/or Yankees 

I'm down to play in the fantasy league, although I kind of feel like I'd be crashing the "manly baseball" club.


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Feb 18, 2008)

sure

it's the Cubs turn this year

*only way the Yankees and SF Giants can go all the way is to have a good supply of steroids


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Feb 18, 2008)

This1Yankee said:


> Go Mets and/or Yankees
> 
> I'm down to play in the fantasy league, although I kind of feel like I'd be crashing the "manly baseball" club.



If it makes you feel any better, I don't think I've played in a league yet that didn't have a couple of women. The public leagues, maybe, cuz you can't tell who all the managers are, but I only ever joined a public league with my brothers or friends, and usually there's at least one female in that group. I got my girlfriend hooked on it, too, and she beat me in both leagues we shared last year.


----------



## TCUBOB (Feb 18, 2008)

The Cubs turn to what? Stink? My Astros will almost certainly finish ahead of them. I predict that Sweet Lou will have the mind control surgery that all Cubs skippers have and start pitching his guys for 150 pitches per.

Also, the O's thieved Adam Jones from the M's. Not that it's gonna matter, since Baltimore is still under the curse of Angelos for the shabby way he treated/is treating the Nats. There wouldn't be baseball in Charm City if the Senators hadn't graciously allowed the St. Louis Browns to move....so 50 or so years later, you stick it in DC's eye and claim that fans from Upper PA to lower SC are O's fans? Please.

Also, the To-Be-Whored-Out Stadium where the Nats are gonna play.....breathtaking. My buddy in the ticket office set me up with some views......tremendous.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Feb 18, 2008)

The Astros do have a very nice team this year. The additions of Tejada and Valverde should quiet any concerns in either the bullpen or the batting order. But to be perfectly honest, I still think the Cubs will take first, and the Astros can battle it out for second with the Brew crew, and here's why: The Astros have no starting pitching. Oswalt is your only reliable pitcher to win (granted, he's one good pitcher). When your number 2 starter is 41 years old, stats dropping across the board, and your number 3 hasn't had a winning season yet, it might be time to find a better rotation. Still, they might have the best offense in the division this year. And as you said, there's no telling what Lou could do... 

And even though I'll likely never see the stadium, I'd love to see the Nats play there. I think it might be in my top 5 for stadiums I wanna go see (Kansas City being #1).


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Feb 18, 2008)

<-- would totally be up for a Dim fantasy baseball league. 

I'm all about the Mets. Hopefully they can erase that huge blemish on their existence that is the meltdown at the end of last season. 

Speaking of the Devil Rays, I really love when the paper here writes about how OH NO, YOU DON'T WANT TO PLAY THE DEVIL RAYS AT THE END OF THE SEASON, THEY'RE HUNGRY AND THEY'LL GET YA WHEN YOU LEAST EXPECT IT ..

yeah, I can't think of a team I'd rather be playing. Everyday.

So, yeah, Fantasy baseball team. I'm down.


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 18, 2008)

Count me in for some fantasy baseball.


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm an Indians Fan, come on it's got to be their year.


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 18, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> I'm an Indians Fan, come on it's got to be their year.



As a Yankee fan, this is my only available retort:
(By the way, what do you want for C.C. Sabbathia and few cases of effective bug-spray?)


----------



## The Orange Mage (Feb 18, 2008)

Cincy will have a mediocre start, a decent season, possibly screw up near the end, and do poorly in the playoffs...if they even make it.


----------



## RKC (Feb 18, 2008)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> The Astros do have a very nice team this year. The additions of Tejada and Valverde should quiet any concerns in either the bullpen or the batting order. But to be perfectly honest, I still think the Cubs will take first, and the Astros can battle it out for second with the Brew crew, and here's why: The Astros have no starting pitching. Oswalt is your only reliable pitcher to win (granted, he's one good pitcher). When your number 2 starter is 41 years old, stats dropping across the board, and your number 3 hasn't had a winning season yet, it might be time to find a better rotation. Still, they might have the best offense in the division this year. And as you said, there's no telling what Lou could do...
> 
> And even though I'll likely never see the stadium, I'd love to see the Nats play there. I think it might be in my top 5 for stadiums I wanna go see (Kansas City being #1).




UM... WHAT!!! The Astros will SUCK. They won't win 75 games and will continue to be horribly run. Their absolute best hope offensively is to be FOURTH in division. They aren't even in the same conversation with Chi, Mil, and Cin. Wow. I really hope you were kidding about them being okay.


----------



## JMCGB (Feb 18, 2008)

Wishing I still lived in SW Fla. Only 20 minutes to City of Palms Park to watch my beloved Sawks play. Don't know what baseball prospectus is smoking, but there is no way the Yankees have a better team than us right now. Even without Schilling our rotation is head and shoulders above the pinstripers. The best move they made this offseason was hiring Girardi. I was so hoping they gave the job to Donnie Ballgame, just so I could watch them finish in 3rd this year and see if old Hank Steinbrenner had as much of a coniption fit as his old man.


----------



## ActionPif (Feb 18, 2008)

I find any discussion of any teams doing anything besides the New York Mets winning the World Series with the grandest of undefeated seasons to be in poor taste and, frankly, inaccurate. 

Please, stop hurting the Internet with your inaccuracy.


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 18, 2008)

JMCGB said:


> Wishing I still lived in SW Fla. Only 20 minutes to City of Palms Park to watch my beloved Sawks play. Don't know what baseball prospectus is smoking, but there is no way the Yankees have a better team than us right now. Even without Schilling our rotation is head and shoulders above the pinstripers. The best move they made this offseason was hiring Girardi. I was so hoping they gave the job to Donnie Ballgame, just so I could watch them finish in 3rd this year and see if old Hank Steinbrenner had as much of a coniption fit as his old man.



Ah yes, you say that now. But no one quite knows how Hughes and Kennedy will do in a full season. They could be lights-out and blow the Saaaawx out of the H2O...I hope. :/

It should be a good race all the same though.


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 18, 2008)

ActionPif said:


> I find any discussion of any teams doing anything besides the New York Mets winning the World Series with the grandest of undefeated seasons to be in poor taste and, frankly, inaccurate.
> 
> Please, stop hurting the Internet with your inaccuracy.



This thread needs more Mookie Wilson...


----------



## JMCGB (Feb 18, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Ah yes, you say that now. But no one quite knows how Hughes and Kennedy will do in a full season. They could be lights-out and blow the Saaaawx out of the H2O...I hope. :/
> 
> It should be a good race all the same though.



All very true, however, I would not want my hopes to rest on how Hughes and Kennedy will do in a full season. They are great pitchers, no doubt about it. I just don't think they can withstand the kind of innings you guys need them to this year. Maybe next year, we will see though. I know everyone dumps on the guy, but all I have to say is A-Rod. I almost had a mental breakdown when I thought he was heading to Beantown. Thanks for taking him and whatever bad postseason karma he is carrying around with him. Pressure eats this guy alive, and you should have run him out of town when you had the chance! Mr April/Miss October 

Like you said, should be a great race regardless.


----------



## JMCGB (Feb 18, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Ah yes, you say that now. But no one quite knows how Hughes and Kennedy will do in a full season. They could be lights-out and blow the Saaaawx out of the H2O...I hope. :/
> 
> It should be a good race all the same though.



All very true, however, I would not want my hopes to rest on how Hughes and Kennedy will do in a full season. They are great pitchers, no doubt about it. I just don't think they can withstand the kind of innings you guys need them to this year. Maybe next year, we will see though. I know everyone dumps on the guy, but all I have to say is A-Rod. I almost had a mental breakdown when I thought he was heading to Beantown. Thanks for taking him and whatever bad postseason karma he is carrying around with him. Pressure eats this guy alive, and you should have run him out of town when you had the chance! Mr April/Miss October 

Like you said, should be a great race regardless.


----------



## JMCGB (Feb 18, 2008)

Damn computers! Sorry for the double post.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Feb 18, 2008)

RKC said:


> UM... WHAT!!! The Astros will SUCK. They won't win 75 games and will continue to be horribly run. Their absolute best hope offensively is to be FOURTH in division. They aren't even in the same conversation with Chi, Mil, and Cin. Wow. I really hope you were kidding about them being okay.



I seriously think they have one of the best offenses right now in the division. When your lineup has 5 batters who all will likely hit 30+ HR's (I include Lance Berkman, Carlos Lee, Ty Wigginton, Miguel Tejada though he's probably more like 20-25 nowadays, and Hunter Pence finally playing a full season), and you have at the least three people in your lineup every day who are threats on the bases, I call that a pretty rounded lineup. Brewers have what, Braun and Fielder, and if you want to call him a 30 HR hitter, Mike Cameron, for their power right now? Hart and Weeks are the wild cards, they could slam some homers out there, but I highly doubt they'll reach 30. The Reds are probably closest to the Astros, with Dunn, Phillips, a healthy Griffey and a consistent Encarnacion hitting for power, though those are two big IF's with Griffey and Encarnacion. Oh, and all those names I listed for the Astros, save Wigginton, could hit .290 for average, easy.

It's just an opinion, but I firmly stand behind the offense of the Astros. They have a solid relief staff too, but they have for years now. Just a lot of different faces this year.


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 18, 2008)

JMCGB said:


> All very true, however, I would not want my hopes to rest on how Hughes and Kennedy will do in a full season. They are great pitchers, no doubt about it. I just don't think they can withstand the kind of innings you guys need them to this year. Maybe next year, we will see though. I know everyone dumps on the guy, but all I have to say is A-Rod. I almost had a mental breakdown when I thought he was heading to Beantown. Thanks for taking him and whatever bad postseason karma he is carrying around with him. Pressure eats this guy alive, and you should have run him out of town when you had the chance! Mr April/Miss October
> 
> Like you said, should be a great race regardless.



I'm actually inclined to agree with you on the innings thing. Dammit! :doh:

However, I'll still take A-Rod over any other third baseman in the league. Who would we have gotten to fill his place? Of course, what a lot of people don't realize is that in the past several post-seasons, and I can't believe I'm saying this, Jeter has underperformed just as much as A-Rod has. But because he's Jeter, he's forgiven.

But god, I can't wait for opening day!


----------



## RKC (Feb 18, 2008)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> I seriously think they have one of the best offenses right now in the division. When your lineup has 5 batters who all will likely hit 30+ HR's (I include Lance Berkman, Carlos Lee, Ty Wigginton, Miguel Tejada though he's probably more like 20-25 nowadays, and Hunter Pence finally playing a full season), and you have at the least three people in your lineup every day who are threats on the bases, I call that a pretty rounded lineup. Brewers have what, Braun and Fielder, and if you want to call him a 30 HR hitter, Mike Cameron, for their power right now? Hart and Weeks are the wild cards, they could slam some homers out there, but I highly doubt they'll reach 30. The Reds are probably closest to the Astros, with Dunn, Phillips, a healthy Griffey and a consistent Encarnacion hitting for power, though those are two big IF's with Griffey and Encarnacion. Oh, and all those names I listed for the Astros, save Wigginton, could hit .290 for average, easy.
> 
> It's just an opinion, but I firmly stand behind the offense of the Astros. They have a solid relief staff too, but they have for years now. Just a lot of different faces this year.



C J.R. Towles Rookie Catcher, good luck
1B Lance Berkman If he is healthy, 500 slug
2B Kaz Matsui slug of 390ish
SS Miguel Tejada 440 slug
3B Ty Wigginton around 450
LF Carlos Lee 528
CF Michael Bourn LMAO 360?
RF Hunter Pence around 500

When you consider that this team plays in a major hitters park, and you adjust the numbers for neutral, this is far from impressive. Having 3 SUB 400 slugging guys isn't pretty. Only 3 project to be above 500. batting average is meaningless. This squad's OBP might be middle of the pack in division. 

This team will NOT be hitting for power.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Feb 18, 2008)

RKC said:


> C J.R. Towles Rookie Catcher, good luck
> 1B Lance Berkman If he is healthy, 500 slug
> 2B Kaz Matsui slug of 390ish
> SS Miguel Tejada 440 slug
> ...




I'm assuming you're using slugging numbers from last year, so let me correct some bad assumptions from just using slugging...

First off, Tejada and Pence both had wrist injuries last season. Both of their numbers dropped significantly because of this. Now they've had time to heal and get their strength back. Tejada is only one year removed from a .500 slugging. ADD that to his consistent .300 batting average AND the fact that he's moving in to Minute Maid Park and his overall production should show he is still clearly a top Shortstop.

Secondly, Bourn and Matsui's strength doesn't come from pop flies. If you have a team full of sluggers, how are you supposed to get anyone on base? Home runs do not make a team win (see 2006 White Sox, I believe). Bourn could steal 50 bags easily if he stays healthy and starts every day. Having a speedster on the bases allows for better pitches to the next hitters, puts pressure on the pitchers, etc. I wish the Cubs had a guaranteed speedster like that (not sure Theriot is a MAJOR threat, and who knows about Felix Pie yet).

Third, you used Wigginton's slugging over the whole course of the season, .459. Do you realize he slugged .539 in Houston last year? Name me a team who wouldn't want 30 HR's from their second baseman (when you already have a lead-off hitter at another position).

And finally, Berkman hasn't had a serious injury since 2005. So what exactly do you mean by "if healthy?" As for Towles, they're predicting at least a .400 slugging, with a possibility of double-digit steals and homers. If rookie catchers are that worrisome, then I guess we should already give up on Geovanni Soto here in Chicago...

Oh, and by the way, I got my numbers and info from Ron Shandlers's 2008 Baseball Forecaster. So I'm not just making this stuff up randomly.


----------



## RKC (Feb 19, 2008)

Home runs do make a team. There is a decent correlation between power and on base percentage. I will argue that if you use park-adjusted numbers, Houston is in the bottom quarter of the league in slugging. They have way too many guys who are considered easy outs and their top sluggers do not offset this enough to claim that they are a powerful team. Also, the 2005 White Sox were either top 3 or the leader in the league in homers. The 2006 team was even better, offensively, but their pitching was terrible.


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 19, 2008)

Dammit Hank, keep quiet! You're gonna look bad doing this stuff!

http://sports.espn.go.com/mlb/news/story?id=3252386&campaign=rss&source=ESPNHeadlines


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Feb 19, 2008)

RKC said:


> Home runs do make a team. .... Also, the 2005 White Sox were either top 3 or the leader in the league in homers. The 2006 team was even better, offensively, but their pitching was terrible.




I think that kind of proved my point. Home Runs do NOT make a team.  ETA: Again, my original argument was as follows: Houston has a GREAT offense, but their starting pitching sucks, so they will be lucky to be a .500 team. I never said Houston would win a lot, just that they had one of the best offenses.


----------



## RKC (Feb 19, 2008)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> I think that kind of proved my point. Home Runs do NOT make a team.  ETA: Again, my original argument was as follows: Houston has a GREAT offense, but their starting pitching sucks, so they will be lucky to be a .500 team. I never said Houston would win a lot, just that they had one of the best offenses.



BJ, care to make a wager? I wager that Houston will NOT be in the top 6 (top 3rd +1) in the NL. You set the stakes.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Feb 19, 2008)

RKC said:


> BJ, care to make a wager? I wager that Houston will NOT be in the top 6 (top 3rd +1) in the NL. You set the stakes.



LoL Okay, I'm not sure what I'm not getting across here. Astros will get third or second place in the Central division, at best. And as we all know, Central division in the NL is the worst division in baseball. So to even say they'd get in the top HALF of the whole NL is a gamble. If we threw the Astros in the NL East, they might make it to 4th place. Same thing with their offense; I have only been comparing them to the Central division, and compared to the central division, they have a pretty stacked offense, for reasons I have explained before.

I will not wager bets on them anyway, as I'm a Cubs fan, and not a gambler. As far as I'm concerned, the Astros topic has run its course...

I just signed up for my 4th Yahoo! league tonight, a public one. If it works out, I'll have all 4 on the same weekend, the first and second of March. But for all you fantasy leaguers on here, question: Do you prefer the regular 5X5 stats, or do you like a variety? The Public leagues are all set for 5X5, at least in Rotisserie style (I haven't done head-to-head leagues yet), but in the league I host, I've found I like adding a 6th category for both batting and pitching: On Base Percentage and Holds. Perhaps someone has a unique format for their own league? My friend once hosted a league with nothing but BAD categories, such as Caught Stealing, Striking out (as a batter), Blown Saves, etc. It sounded like it would be fun, but I didn't join cuz I already had my 4 leagues. LoL


----------



## furious styles (Feb 19, 2008)

I'll be at Chavez Ravine a few times this year for Dodgers games as per usual.

I'm liking us on paper heading into this. Then again I always do.


----------



## RKC (Feb 19, 2008)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> But for all you fantasy leaguers on here, question: Do you prefer the regular 5X5 stats, or do you like a variety? The Public leagues are all set for 5X5, at least in Rotisserie style (I haven't done head-to-head leagues yet), but in the league I host, I've found I like adding a 6th category for both batting and pitching: On Base Percentage and Holds. Perhaps someone has a unique format for their own league? My friend once hosted a league with nothing but BAD categories, such as Caught Stealing, Striking out (as a batter), Blown Saves, etc. It sounded like it would be fun, but I didn't join cuz I already had my 4 leagues. LoL



I like using OBP and total bases in place of hr and avg in a 5x5. This doesn't stray that far from the norm.


----------



## JMCGB (Feb 19, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> I'm actually inclined to agree with you on the innings thing. Dammit! :doh:
> 
> However, I'll still take A-Rod over any other third baseman in the league. Who would we have gotten to fill his place? Of course, what a lot of people don't realize is that in the past several post-seasons, and I can't believe I'm saying this, Jeter has underperformed just as much as A-Rod has. But because he's Jeter, he's forgiven.
> 
> But god, I can't wait for opening day!



I totally agree with you about Jeter. I can't stand that he gets a free pass because of what he has done in the past. His last couple of postseasons have been just as horrible as A-Rods and really anyone else on the team. I know what you mean about who would play 3rd if A-Rod left. 

The innings thing with Hughes and Kennedy is just like what we have gone through with Lester and Bucholz. I still dont know if those two can give us the kind of innings we need. All four of those guys are studs, no way around it. Both our futures look pretty good as far as the mound goes.


----------



## JMCGB (Feb 19, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Dammit Hank, keep quiet! You're gonna look bad doing this stuff!
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/mlb/news/story?id=3252386&campaign=rss&source=ESPNHeadlines



I actually am glad he said something. It's about time someone stood up for baseball and called it like it is. Mike and Mike in the morning was all over this and both of them backed Hank.


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 19, 2008)

JMCGB said:


> I actually am glad he said something. It's about time someone stood up for baseball and called it like it is. Mike and Mike in the morning was all over this and both of them backed Hank.



Oh no, he's dead right about 'roids in football. I'm just thinking that because he's VP of the Yankees, and given the Pettite and Clemens situation, people are going to come down on him like he's trying to shift focus to something else. Know what I mean?


----------



## JMCGB (Feb 19, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Oh no, he's dead right about 'roids in football. I'm just thinking that because he's VP of the Yankees, and given the Pettite and Clemens situation, people are going to come down on him like he's trying to shift focus to something else. Know what I mean?



Yeah I hear you on that. It's too bad no one else in baseball has the guts to come out and say anything.


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 19, 2008)

So who all is interested in a fantasy league then? I'm willing to set one up if no one else is able. Though I've never done the commish thing and thus would probably just use the default stat scoring (unless anyone has suggestions). Anyway, if you guys want, just PM me your e-mail addresses and I'll get a league going when it looks like we've got enough people.


----------



## RKC (Feb 19, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> So who all is interested in a fantasy league then? I'm willing to set one up if no one else is able. Though I've never done the commish thing and thus would probably just use the default stat scoring (unless anyone has suggestions). Anyway, if you guys want, just PM me your e-mail addresses and I'll get a league going when it looks like we've got enough people.



Sent! You'll do a fine job.


----------



## JMCGB (Feb 19, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> So who all is interested in a fantasy league then? I'm willing to set one up if no one else is able. Though I've never done the commish thing and thus would probably just use the default stat scoring (unless anyone has suggestions). Anyway, if you guys want, just PM me your e-mail addresses and I'll get a league going when it looks like we've got enough people.



Count me in as well. Will send my pm shortly and I have to agree with RKC, you will do a fine job.


----------



## furious styles (Feb 19, 2008)

count me in as well, y'all.


----------



## Phatman1 (Feb 20, 2008)

count me in..send my email shortly

What is everyone's predictions for this year?


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 20, 2008)

For anyone interested: CNNSI.com's Spring Training Previews:

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2008/baseball/mlb/02/18/bp.NLeastpreview/index.html?eref=T1


----------



## Aliena (Feb 21, 2008)

I will predict the Cubs v Indians in the world series..


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Feb 22, 2008)

Aliena said:


> I will predict the Cubs v Indians in the world series..



Good Call. Indians will make some headway this year.


----------



## RKC (Feb 22, 2008)

Aliena said:


> I will predict the Cubs v Indians in the world series..



A reasoned and rational pick. I like it. Both teams in the discussion of the top 8 teams in baseball.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Feb 27, 2008)

I have three fantasy drafts coming up this weekend. I'm heading out to my brother's place to do them there, since I'll be in two leagues with both him and his girlfriend. I'm very excited at the prospect, but I'm not done with my research sheets... I have all the positions layed out, but I haven't grouped them together into one large ranking system. Anyway, there was a reason to this post besides being excited for the drafts... I'm in a keeper league, and the deadline for the keepers was this past weekend... but I'm having second thoughts now on my picks... Any advice?

David Wright, 3B NYM - Franchise player (kept indefinitely)
Brandon Webb, SP ARI - 4 years
Matt Cain, SP SF - 2 years
Chris Young, OF ARI - 1 year
Rickie Weeks, 2B MIL - 1 year

I'm pretty satisfied with Wright and Webb, but I'm having second thoughts on Cain and Weeks. Cain is such a risk because he's inconsistent, and on a very poor SF team, and Weeks is always an injury risk (or just being sent back to the minors). However, there was only two other picks worth considering, and they were Bobby Abreu and Derek Jeter on the Yankees. They're both old, and Jeter's stats are starting to fall. I definitely was motivated by personal preference on this one, and I'm hoping it doesn't come back to burn me. Does anyone else think I made a mistake with that decision?


----------



## Phatman1 (Feb 29, 2008)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> I have three fantasy drafts coming up this weekend. I'm heading out to my brother's place to do them there, since I'll be in two leagues with both him and his girlfriend. I'm very excited at the prospect, but I'm not done with my research sheets... I have all the positions layed out, but I haven't grouped them together into one large ranking system. Anyway, there was a reason to this post besides being excited for the drafts... I'm in a keeper league, and the deadline for the keepers was this past weekend... but I'm having second thoughts now on my picks... Any advice?
> 
> David Wright, 3B NYM - Franchise player (kept indefinitely)
> Brandon Webb, SP ARI - 4 years
> ...




Well the only way it will be a mistake is if Cain underperforms and Weeks is sent back down. Jeter and Abreu are both declining as they get older. Abreu hasn't had a good season since he was in Philly and even his last season or so there wasn't that good. Hopefully Weeks will improve as the Brewers get better. 

How is the league coming along?


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Feb 29, 2008)

Phatman1 said:


> Well the only way it will be a mistake is if Cain underperforms and Weeks is sent back down. Jeter and Abreu are both declining as they get older. Abreu hasn't had a good season since he was in Philly and even his last season or so there wasn't that good. Hopefully Weeks will improve as the Brewers get better.
> 
> How is the league coming along?



Welp, the draft is tomorrow evening, and everyone finally got their keeper picks in. I get to go second in the draft order, due to being in third to last the season before (one team dropped out), so I'm guaranteed one of following picks that are still available: Alfonso Soriano (most likely the next pick for the guy ahead of me, as second base is filled for him), Brandon Phillips, Ichiro Suzuki, Lance Berkman, Victor Martinez. I'd love to get Soriano - as a Cubs fan, and because I need a little more speed to be comfortable (30+ Home runs is nice too).

But thank you for asking! I'm definitely excited. Been rushing on finishing up my "papers" for the drafts. I'm hoping it turns out okay. It'll be fun anyway, cuz I'll be doing the drafts with my bro and his girlfriend, my roommates from the last 2 years, and we'll be getting our traditional Pokey Stix. Basically, a giant order of garlicy-cheesy-breadsticks. :eat2:

Oh, and yay for the start of spring training games!


----------



## Phatman1 (Mar 1, 2008)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Welp, the draft is tomorrow evening, and everyone finally got their keeper picks in. I get to go second in the draft order, due to being in third to last the season before (one team dropped out), so I'm guaranteed one of following picks that are still available: Alfonso Soriano (most likely the next pick for the guy ahead of me, as second base is filled for him), Brandon Phillips, Ichiro Suzuki, Lance Berkman, Victor Martinez. I'd love to get Soriano - as a Cubs fan, and because I need a little more speed to be comfortable (30+ Home runs is nice too).
> 
> 
> > Soriano would be a great addition to any team. If you can't get Soriano, who will you go after? Tough choices all over I am sure of that. Esepcially if you have three drafts this weekend. Are you in all three leagues with your brother and his girlfriend?
> ...


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Mar 2, 2008)

My only question mark with your predictions is the Mets. It all really depends on this pitching staff this year - One man does not a successful pitching team make, as in Johan Santana. If some other guys can step up again, they could still manage a NL East title.

Most of my baseball drafts are in fact with either my brother(s) or my girlfriend. My brother's league (keeper league, most competitive) was tonight, my personal league (mostly just friends and family, for fun) is tomorrow afternoon, and a public league (just me and my girlfriend, plus 10 random Yahooligans) is tomorrow night. I have two other leagues, one I was invited to and I don't really know anyone, and another with my brother's friends, but they haven't started really yet. My one brother is my biggest "influence" towards baseball, because he's very passionate about baseball in general. He actually plans to pursue his writing career in Baseball, and has attended a couple of seminars or meetings or whatever with other baseball writers and experts. So you could say he encourages others around him to like baseball as much as he does. 

Cincy could be a surprise team this year. I think there are a few big questions marks for them, but they have the tools to maybe compete. If you do happen to attend a game or two, I hope you see some good ones! Maybe even some against my beloved Cubs!


----------



## themadhatter (Mar 2, 2008)

By the way folks, the fantasy league is up. You should have gotten your invites with all the necessary info. If not, just let me know and I'll get right on it. Cheers!


----------



## Shosh (Mar 2, 2008)

Baseball, baseball, I need a team to support. Which one?:blink:

Ideas?

I am a Steelers fan in the NFL meanwhile.

Todah.

Susannah


----------



## themadhatter (Mar 2, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Baseball, baseball, I need a team to support. Which one?:blink:
> 
> Ideas?
> 
> ...



Da New York Yankees. The Evil Empire is always recruiting. 
(though you'll probably be called a front-runner, etc.  )

However, I'll settle for anyone BUT the Red Sox!

What are ya looking for in a team?

Steelers? Seriously? I'm crushed.


----------



## cold comfort (Mar 2, 2008)

Aliena said:


> I will predict the Cubs v Indians in the world series..





Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Good Call. Indians will make some headway this year.





RKC said:


> A reasoned and rational pick. I like it. Both teams in the discussion of the top 8 teams in baseball.



ah shit, that's what a tribe gal likes to hear!!! :wubu:


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Mar 3, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Da New York Yankees. The Evil Empire is always recruiting.
> (though you'll probably be called a front-runner, etc.  )
> 
> However, I'll settle for anyone BUT the Red Sox!
> ...



Show your support for the Cubbie Blue, and fight in the 100 year war!!! GO CHICAGO CUBS!!


----------



## g-squared (Mar 8, 2008)

as a mets an i've gotta sqay i like our chances, i'd like them even more if steve phillips never tradeD scott kazmir for victor zambrano, WORST TRADE EVAR


----------



## kanskfish (Mar 18, 2008)

Any baseball fan should be interested in this espically YANKEE fans http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSWv_XcR_54

note the YANKEE in all caps, nothing more needs be said


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Mar 18, 2008)

To Cubs Management.... Please please PLEASSSEEE don't get Brian Roberts. You'd be giving up way too much to get an overhyped player who still pretends he can hit for power, for a position that one could argue is already filled. Unless there was a desperate need to fill second base, like the Phillies getting Tadahito Iguchi when Chase Utley got hurt, we have a very capable CLUTCH player in Mark DeRosa. There should be no need to spend several young prospects, some who might have a big impact THIS YEAR, to fill a hole that's not there...

Oh, and thanks Pinella, for suggesting that Kerry Wood is the closer. I drafted Marmol and Howry, thinking ONE of them would become the closer for the Cubs, and instead they take the one unproven (as a closer) guy to throw out there in key situations. For the good of the team (the CUBS team, not my fantasy teams, though it would be a nice bonus), let Kerry Wood fail these next few days, so Pinella can reconsider.


----------



## kanskfish (Mar 19, 2008)

I thought you folks would get a kick out of something I wrote and sent in to Sporting News Radio a while back. Hers a copy of part of that email. 

Alright guys its crunchtime. We have to help the YANKEES win and heres how we can do it. See it all started like this, I was listening to the song Joltin Joe Dimaggio last night and I became concerned, you know his streak ended in Cleveland. I then got to thinking maybe a song could help the YANKEES through this struggle. So I pondered what great song could inspire some fall fantastics from them, then I thought of an old crooner, Huckleberry Hound, and the song goes a little something like this.

IN A STADIUM, ON A MOUND
STOOD THE BEST PITCHER OF ALL TIME
PLAYING IN MAYBE HIS LAST GAME
YES IT IS
CLEMENSTIME

OH MY DARLING, OH MY DARLING
YES IT IS CLEMENSTIME
TIME TO WIN, AND BE CHEERED FOREVER
YES IT IS CLEMENS TIME

STRONG HE IS BACK FROM INJURY
HE'LL STRIKE THEM OUT ALL THE TIME
PITCHES NEAR BATTERS BOXES
COUNT EM OUT ITS CLEMENS TIME

OH MY DARLING OH MY DARLING
YES IT IS CLEMENSTIME
TIME TO WIN, AND BE CHEERED FOREVER
YES IT IS CLEMENSTIME

HE'D STARE EM DOWN, THIER EYES WOULD WATER
THEYD BE SCARED EVERY TIME
HE THREW SO HARD THIER BAT WOULD SPLINTER
OH THE POWER OF CLEMENS TIME

OH MY DARLING, OH MY DARLING
YES IT IS CLEMENS TIME
TIME TO WIN, AND BE CHEERED FOREVER
YES IT IS CLEMENS TIME

THEYD GET SOME HITS, EVERY SO OFTEN
NO WORRIES, IT IS FINE
BUT ALAS THEY WILL NOT WIN
BECAUSE IT IS CLEMENS TIME

OH MY DARLING OH MY DARLING
YES IT IS CLEMENS TIME
TIME TO WIN AND BE CHEERED FOREVER 
YES IT IS CLEMENS TIME

IN THE CORNER OF THE STADIUM
THE SCOREBOARD SAYS INNING NINE
A FEW MORE PITCHES, GRAB THEM STITCHES
SEND THEM OUT IN A LINE

OH MY DARLING OH MY DARLING 
YES IT IS CLEMENS TIME
ITS TIME TO WIN AND BE CHEERED FOREVER
YES IT IS CLEMENS TIME

IN THIER DREAMS, THIS GAME WILL HAUNT THEM
THEY LOST SO BAD, ITS A CRIME
WAIT TIL NEXT YEAR THE FANS WILL SAY
YES IT WAS CLEMENS TIME

OH MY DARLING OH MY DARLING
YES IT WAS CLEMENS TIME
INDIANS LOSE, YANKEES FOREVER
YES IT WAS CLEMENS TIME

He won that game too


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 19, 2008)

All I know is my Dodgers won't be in it. Thanks to having the loser Joe Torre at the helm. I have too many flashbacks to when Joe was in Atlanta in the Post Chuckie Tanner/Pre Bobby Cox era. yes the same Joe Torre who was mathmatically eliminated by the All Star Break. The same Joe Torre who got St. Louis to 8 games below .500. then goes to the AL with the top talent money can buy and is resurrected as some sort of genius whose last pay raise Steinbrenner depicted as "Giving Joe something considering what a loser he's been in his career." and for some reason Dodger management see this as a steller credential. Needless to say I figure with Joe we'll be lucky to see .500


----------



## furious styles (Mar 19, 2008)

kanskfish said:


> I thought you folks would get a kick out of something I wrote and sent in to Sporting News Radio a while back. Hers a copy of part of that email.
> 
> Alright guys its crunchtime. We have to help the YANKEES win and heres how we can do it. See it all started like this, I was listening to the song Joltin Joe Dimaggio last night and I became concerned, you know his streak ended in Cleveland. I then got to thinking maybe a song could help the YANKEES through this struggle. So I pondered what great song could inspire some fall fantastics from them, then I thought of an old crooner, Huckleberry Hound, and the song goes a little something like this.
> 
> ...



you forgot the part where they shot steroids into his buttocks.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Mar 19, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> you forgot the part where they shot steroids into his buttocks.



You mean "Vitamin B12."


----------



## themadhatter (Mar 19, 2008)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> You mean "Vitamin B12."



Or "flaxseed oil," don't forget that one. 

Even as a die-hard Yankee fan, I can't get behind Clemens. Pettite? Absolutely. But not Roger, not after the stupid dance he did in front of Congress. That, on top of pulling the whole taped conversation stunt. Oy. Nice work Rog. I never thought they should have brought him in at mid-season last year anyway. But, fortunately for us, we've got Chamberlain, Hughes, Kennedy, and Wang. Bring it on Boston.


----------



## cold comfort (Mar 20, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Bring it on Boston.



try getting through cleveland first, hmm?


----------



## Friday (Mar 20, 2008)

> I was listening to the song Joltin Joe Dimaggio last night...



Would you be referring to Mrs. Robinson?

I would like to see an update on the computer projections posted by the OP. I think the many trades would certainly have affected them and the major sports rags are certainly projecting different outcomes.

And of course, there are always somethings money can't buy...a World Series for instance.


----------



## kanskfish (Mar 20, 2008)

Friday said:


> Would you be referring to Mrs. Robinson?
> 
> I would like to see an update on the computer projections posted by the OP. I think the many trades would certainly have affected them and the major sports rags are certainly projecting different outcomes.
> 
> And of course, there are always somethings money can't buy...a World Series for instance.



No the song Joltin Joe Dimaggio 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Y4xP3gd_4Q


----------



## themadhatter (Mar 20, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> try getting through cleveland first, hmm?



Actually, you're right, maybe you guys are the ones who should worry about Boston...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2007_ALCS
What freakin' happened?!!??!?!?!?!?!?! The nerve! Seriously! (I suggest you start with Game 5)


...was that too mean? Naaahhhh.


----------



## cold comfort (Mar 20, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Actually, you're right, maybe you guys are the ones who should worry about Boston...
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2007_ALCS
> What freakin' happened?!!??!?!?!?!?!?! The nerve! Seriously! (I suggest you start with Game 5)
> 
> ...



IT'S THE SHITLIST FOR YOU, BUDDAY. 

nah, man ... this is cleveland ... we usually build it up really nice 'round these parts. lots of hope, turnin' around, risin' up for the cavs and then declaring it tribe time ...

just to lose it all in the grandest of sorts. i'm too ACCUSTOMED to that shit for it to phase me, brah. 10 wins and no playoffs?!

just give me like, a good day or two to cry about it all when it actually happens.

and dude. brah. dudebrah. stop sending me wiki links to all of my flaws and shortcomings as an individual. okay, yeah. i got the narcolepsy one the other day, you effin' jackass.


----------



## themadhatter (Mar 20, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> IT'S THE SHITLIST FOR YOU, BUDDAY.  ...*and dude. brah. dudebrah.* stop sending me wiki links to all of my flaws and shortcomings as an individual. okay, yeah. i got the narcolepsy one the other day, you effin' jackass.



WHAT?!?!?!
IS THIS WHAT I LOOK LIKE TO YOU?!?!? 







 Lol, ok ok, I'll stop, just don't call me dudebrah. :bow:


----------



## JMCGB (Mar 20, 2008)

Get used to this place guys, you will be seeing it a lot this year, haha!


----------



## cold comfort (Mar 20, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> WHAT?!?!?!
> IS THIS WHAT I LOOK LIKE TO YOU?!?!?
> 
> 
> ...



*YES!!!* hahaha nice memory on that one, trav.

DUDEBRO GARKOOOOOO! 

DUUUDEBRO GARRRKO *clap clap clapclapclap*


----------



## g-squared (Mar 20, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> try getting through cleveland first, hmm?


i think cleveland's got a good chance, but fausto has gotta prove he can maintain the same level of success as last year. I'd like to says my mets are the favorites in the national league, except for alou and delgado being made of glass


----------



## furious styles (Mar 20, 2008)

cleveland wins simply for having the best looking man in baseball.






eat your heart out, jeter.


----------



## g-squared (Mar 20, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> cleveland wins simply for having the best looking man in baseball.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's tru the Indians did have the best looking man ever in baseball but it wasn't Pronk, It was clearly...


----------



## furious styles (Mar 20, 2008)

ah bobby wicks ..

in his younger days he was quite the beefcake.


----------



## cold comfort (Mar 20, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> cleveland wins simply for having the best looking man in baseball.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



alright, i'm going to be honest. i think i've said this before here ... somewhere ... but pronk is dating/used to date the cheerleading coach for my college ... and let me tell you what -- that is one FINE man when you've been walking past him in the rec center for almost two solid semesters back to back. thank god he's got a thing for raquetball. mmmmmMMM. :smitten:


----------



## cold comfort (Mar 20, 2008)

g-squared said:


> It's tru the Indians did have the best looking man ever in baseball but it wasn't Pronk, It was clearly...





mfdoom said:


> ah bobby wicks ..
> 
> in his younger days he was quite the beefcake.



ahhhh, bob fatass wickman (juuuust saying, that was his nickname at the ballpark!). i think i loved him just because everyone haaaaated that guy so much. man, i cannot WAIT for the season to start back up. yesyesYES.

and by the by, g-squared ... totally agree with you about carmona. it's going to be an interesting year for him ... make it or break it, babes. :bow:


----------



## themadhatter (Mar 21, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> ahhhh, bob fatass wickman (juuuust saying, that was his nickname at the ballpark!). i think i loved him just because everyone haaaaated that guy so much. man, i cannot WAIT for the season to start back up. yesyesYES.



Oh god, I know *IIII* hated Bob Wickman in this iteration...






Gah, then he left the Yanks and had some sort of renaissance. Figures...


----------



## themadhatter (Mar 21, 2008)

g-squared said:


> i think cleveland's got a good chance, but fausto has gotta prove he can maintain the same level of success as last year. I'd like to says my mets are the favorites in the national league, except for alou and delgado being made of glass



The Mets should be the favorites in the NL, especially with the whole Santana steal (hooray, alliteration! ). Watch out for the Cubbies though. But, then again they ARE the Cubs, so...



JMCGB said:


> Get used to this place guys, you will be seeing it a lot this year, haha!



I must respectfully disagree. You see, it is the last year of THIS legendary ballpark. So that should be getting all the pub. Id think, plus the All-Star Game.






Honestly, if you've never been and are a fan of the game (I hate to sound pompous and preachy and all of that garbage), you really should go to a game if you can before they tear it down. Just cause it's baseball history.

Now heres hoping they dont re-name the new Yankee Stadium something stupid like Yankee Stadium brought to you by Mattressfirm , or Viagra Field at The New Yankee Stadium or something equally retarded



mfdoom said:


> cleveland wins simply for having the best looking man in baseball.
> 
> eat your heart out, jeter.




Why do I feel that I must stoop soo uhhhfaaaabulously low to defend jeter? :doh:


----------



## furious styles (Mar 21, 2008)

^ are you kidding? hafner eats shrimps like that for breakfast.


----------



## themadhatter (Mar 21, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> ^ are you kidding? hafner eats shrimps like that for breakfast.



Well I can now fully respect Pronk for the beer in his hand above, and for having my first name (and that he'll eventually end up with the Yanks probably). :bow:

But Jeter eats THESE for breakfast:


----------



## JMCGB (Mar 21, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> I must respectfully disagree. You see, it is the last year of THIS legendary ballpark. So that should be getting all the pub. Id think, plus the All-Star Game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, yeah hard to believe it's the last year for the house that Ruth built. I will def take your advice and try to catch a game there this year. I am all about baseball history and Yankee stadium is full of it.


----------



## themadhatter (Mar 21, 2008)

JMCGB said:


> Haha, yeah hard to believe it's the last year for the house that Ruth built. I will def take your advice and try to catch a game there this year. I am all about baseball history and Yankee stadium is full of it.



Definitely man. Just be prepared for reeeeeally expensive concessions, cramped hallways, and reeking bathrooms. Hahaha. Gotta love the 'ol boogie-down.


----------



## ActionPif (Mar 21, 2008)

Um, sure. Yankee Stadium, right. History. ZZZZZZZZ. The Yankees won the majority of their World Titles when the mafia was the shadow government of MLB and, specifically, of New York City. Games, nay, entire seasons were rigged by these treacherous criminal hooligans from the 1930's to the early 1960's. And in the 1970's, the Yankees didn't win the title, Reggie Jackson did. I could go on disavowing everything the Yankees have ever done or hoped to do, but I will digress for now so as not to cause the fans of this organization any further, putrid embarrassment. 


To that, I ask, what about Shea Stadium, the home of the Flushing Meadows, Queens, New York, New York based professional cosmopolitan baseball team, the New York Mets? This, also, will be the last season of that particular venue. A brief history of the park, if I dare (and I do dare):







Shea Stadium touched down from the cosmos on the 3rd planet in the orbit of Sol sometime in the late Triassic Period. (Indeed, while many spectators complain of the park's shoddy accommodations, and mortifyingly uncomfortable seating devices, many of them do not realize the ancient celestial origins of the place.)

It, as what we would call an "pseudo-organic entity", a sentient being, burrowed itself 14 miles under the Earth's surface until it felt the time of reckoning had indeed arrived. 

As it turns out, the time of reckoning was sometime in late 1961, when a new team, the handpicked archetype of baseball teams, had been formed. The stadium shot up at maximum speed from the earth, startling the contractors who were to build a new stadium, and causing the New York Yankees to become a mediocre team for decades to come. It has remained the home of the Mets until now. 

This is the history of Shea Stadium. Also, the Beatles played there.


----------



## themadhatter (Mar 21, 2008)

ActionPif said:


> Shea Stadium touched down from the cosmos on the 3rd planet in the orbit of Sol sometime in the late Triassic Period. (Indeed, while many spectators complain of the park's shoddy accommodations, and mortifyingly uncomfortable seating devices, many of them do not realize the ancient celestial origins of the place.)
> 
> It, as what we would call an "pseudo-organic entity", a sentient being, burrowed itself 14 miles under the Earth's surface until it felt the time of reckoning had indeed arrived.
> 
> ...



Ah yes, while Shea Stadium may have been some kind of contraption out of an H.G. Wells novel and otherwise serves as an annex for LaGuardia Airport, you're forgetting that YANKEE Stadium has divine sanction, if not the Yankees themselves. Yes, a gift from God.


----------



## g-squared (Mar 21, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Ah yes, while Shea Stadium may have been some kind of contraption out of an H.G. Wells novel and otherwise serves as an annex for LaGuardia Airport, you're forgetting that YANKEE Stadium has divine sanction, if not the Yankees themselves. Yes, a gift from God.



Yankee stadium mave have had the pope, but the true messiah was last seen wearing the uniform of the team playing their games at shea


----------



## themadhatter (Mar 21, 2008)

g-squared said:


> Yankee stadium mave have had the pope, but the true messiah was last seen wearing the uniform of the team playing their games at shea



Uhhh...M..M-m-m....MO VAUGHN?!?!?!?! 

I'll see your 'messiah' and raise you...


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 21, 2008)

Mo Vaughn was last seen as a foot stool in front of David Ortiz. Seriously. He was so fuckin' bad on the Mets. Although, I say this knowing full well if Ortiz had to play first base every day it'd also be bad, but damn, Mo Vaughn was so disappointing!

Oh and I remember this when watching the Red Sox back in the day.

Mo Vaughn was like a weeble wobble to me. I'd be like "look dad, a wibble wobble" and my dad would say .. yes son .. weebles wobble but they don't fall down

he seriously looked like he was going to topple over at all times.


----------



## g-squared (Mar 21, 2008)

it's a common misconception that Mo was actually a bad player while on the mets. In actuality he was fufilling his role as savior of the mets. He chose to sacrifice his public appearance in order to get Steve "the antichrist" Phillips far away from shea. And the most effective strategy was to hold back on the field.

Alas, his works weren't quick enough to save scott kazmir.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 21, 2008)

This thread needs more Albert Belle. 

oh and easy animated GIF program


----------



## themadhatter (Mar 21, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> This thread needs more Albert Belle.



Well you can't have Belle without Jason Grimsley. Who else is gonna go through the a/c after his corked bat?






(Security camera footage of said incident) 

...soooo bad. You see, the third ear is there cause of the steroids...


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 21, 2008)

^^^^ AHAHA

if you've got Bruce Willis growing out of you .. you know those steriods are working. Fuck. I may just go shoot some right now if I get to have John McClane as a third arm.


----------



## themadhatter (Mar 21, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> ^^^^ AHAHA
> 
> if you've got Bruce Willis growing out of you .. you know those steriods are working. Fuck. I may just go shoot some right now if I get to have John McClane as a third arm.



Yeah, but if you're not careful, you could end up with THIS Bruce Willis...


----------



## cold comfort (Mar 21, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> This thread needs more Albert Belle.
> 
> oh and easy animated GIF program



i had to throw away like, a dozen t-shirt jerseys as a kid when that shit hit the fan.

boo al. boooooo.


----------



## JMCGB (Mar 21, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Mo Vaughn was last seen as a foot stool in front of David Ortiz. Seriously. He was so fuckin' bad on the Mets. Although, I say this knowing full well if Ortiz had to play first base every day it'd also be bad, but damn, Mo Vaughn was so disappointing!
> 
> Oh and I remember this when watching the Red Sox back in the day.
> 
> ...



Actually Big Papi is a better than average 1st baseman. I would be more than happy if he had to play full time, but we have the best of both worlds in the AL with the DH and all. Youk is a really good fielder so its no surprise that Papi doesnt take the field.


----------



## themadhatter (Mar 21, 2008)

JMCGB said:


> Actually Big Papi is a better than average 1st baseman. I would be more than happy if he had to play full time, but we have the best of both worlds in the AL with the DH and all. Youk is a really good fielder so its no surprise that Papi doesnt take the field.



BOOOOO on the DH!

And go away red sox fan!


----------



## JMCGB (Mar 21, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> BOOOOO on the DH!
> 
> And go away red sox fan!



I am with you on the DH, but it isnt going away anytime soon. What a Sox fan cant get no love in the baseball thread?


----------



## themadhatter (Mar 21, 2008)

JMCGB said:


> What a Sox fan cant get no love in the baseball thread?



Not from a Yankee fan!  Bwhahahahahaha!


...just kidding Jake. :bow:


...but I still hate tha sawx. Fuggehdaboutit.


----------



## themadhatter (Mar 25, 2008)

...of this guy:






and this guy:


----------



## NoWayOut (Mar 25, 2008)

Given the offense they've established, it's Detroit's title to lose. It's almost not fair how stacked the American League is. There are seven teams in the AL who are capable of winning the pennant: Detroit, Cleveland, Boston, New York, Toronto, Seattle and Los Angeheim. Three of those seven will miss the playoffs. Unfortunately for my Jays, my money is on Detroit, Cleveland, Boston and Seattle making the playoffs.


----------



## Wild Zero (Mar 25, 2008)

Oh hey guys, it's Tim Naeh *CRACK* OH GOD, MY SHOULDER! I CAN'T FEEL MY FACE!


----------



## furious styles (Mar 25, 2008)

i'm going to throw a chair at this thread like my man frank francisco


----------



## Wild Zero (Mar 25, 2008)

Let's kick this thread up to KARAYZEE






God created the sun, the stars, the heavens and the earth, and then made Adam and Eve. The Bible never says anything about dinosaurs. You can't say there were dinosaurs when you never saw them. Somebody actually saw Adam and Eve. No one ever saw a Tyrannosaurus Rex


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 25, 2008)

CARL EVERETT QUOTE TIME!

[Dinosaurs] didn't exist. God created the sun, the stars, the heavens and the earth, and then made Adam and Eve. The Bible never says anything about dinosaurs. You can't say there were dinosaurs when you never saw them. Someone actually saw Adam and Eve. No one ever saw a Tyrannosaurus rex.

You can make bones in the lab nowadays. And every year they come out with a different dinosaur movie, so does that mean that that dinosaur existed? A lot of things are being made that you would never see walk on this Earth.

Why would they [the scientific community] say a lot of things that aren't real? That's the thingno one thinks for themselves. If everybody would think logically, then they would come to their own conclusions. That's what I do.

Gays being gay is wrong. Two women can't produce a baby, two men can't produce a baby, so it's not how it's supposed to be. ... I don't believe in gay marriages. I don't believe in being gay.


----------



## themadhatter (Mar 25, 2008)

HA! I'll see your Carl Everett, are raise you...Marge Schott:

(In an interview, about Hitler) "Everybody knows he was good at the beginning, but he just went too far."

Godwin (kind of) 

And while we're on crazy people, here's an "explosive" fella:


----------



## JMCGB (Mar 25, 2008)

Since we are on a crazy kick, I have to bring this guy into the equation:

In 1986 Boyd had 11 wins by mid-July, but flew into a rage when he was left off the All-Star squad and was suspended by the Red Sox before checking into a hospital with emotional problems. He returned in August to add five more wins during Boston's pennant run, but a recurring blood clot in his right shoulder forced him onto the DL five times from 1987 to 1989 and has threatened to end his career. His nickname comes from his Mississippi hometown, where beer is called oil.


----------



## themadhatter (Mar 25, 2008)

Well there's crazy, then there's this guy. At least he's motivated...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aw8iF9Zxaz0

And why does Oil Can look like Sammy Davis Jr. on that card?


----------



## Wild Zero (Mar 25, 2008)

Maintain, maintain


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 25, 2008)

Pedro Cerrano: Bats, they are sick. I cannot hit curveball. Straightball I hit it very much. Curveball, bats are afraid. I ask Jobu to come, take fear from bats. I offer him cigar, rum. He will come.

Pedro Cerrano: Hats for bats, keep bats warm.


----------



## themadhatter (Mar 25, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Pedro Cerrano: Bats, they are sick. I cannot hit curveball. Straightball I hit it very much. Curveball, bats are afraid. I ask Jobu to come, take fear from bats. I offer him cigar, rum. He will come.
> 
> Pedro Cerrano: Hats for bats, keep bats warm.



You need more of this:





and this...


----------



## JMCGB (Mar 25, 2008)

Wild Zero said:


> Maintain, maintain



Dock Ellis, I was just about to throw him out there. First time I saw that pic though, nice one!


----------



## cold comfort (Mar 25, 2008)

this thread needs more of this guy:








oooooh, woops. sorry. i was looking for the nfl thread! 


:smitten:


----------



## cold comfort (Mar 25, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> You need more of this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and this ...


----------



## themadhatter (Mar 25, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> and this ...



Are you saying that....I have no maaahhbles!!!!???? 

Err...Pedro doesn't.


----------



## NoWayOut (Mar 25, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> this thread needs more of this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, you need the NHL thread. That's Sidney Crosby, possibly the best player in the game today, although Washington's Alex Ovechkin might have something to say about that.


----------



## cold comfort (Mar 25, 2008)

NoWayOut said:


> Nope, you need the NHL thread. That's Sidney Crosby, possibly the best player in the game today, although Washington's Alex Ovechkin might have something to say about that.



uuuummm, ooph. sorry, it's an inside joke at the nfl thread (i regularly plague that thread with hot topless pictures of crosby whenever the boys get out of hand). i'm quite, quiiiite aware that that's sidney crosby. 

right, trav?

anyway, now that i killed my smug little tease, there...


----------



## themadhatter (Mar 26, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> uuuummm, ooph. sorry, it's an inside joke at the nfl thread (i regularly plague that thread with hot topless pictures of crosby whenever the boys get out of hand). i'm quite, quiiiite aware that that's sidney crosby.
> 
> right, trav?
> 
> anyway, now that i killed my smug little tease, there...



WAIT!!!! I need a chance to make a retort!


Buttsecks: Nah, I actually really like Crosby, the KID is a force.


----------



## runnerman (Mar 26, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> uuuummm, ooph. sorry, it's an inside joke at the nfl thread (i regularly plague that thread with hot topless pictures of crosby whenever the boys get out of hand). i'm quite, quiiiite aware that that's sidney crosby.
> 
> right, trav?
> 
> anyway, now that i killed my smug little tease, there...



Wow! Dimensions has sports threads! I've got to get more observant.

Anyway, Sidney Crosby who? Here's the NHL MVP-to-be, and a cute pic of him, too, for the enjoyment of Cold Comfort and all of my other Dims friends in Ohiovania. 

Watch those Caps! 3-2 win tonight, Ovechkin gets his 61st. Could D.C. finally have a winning team? 

View attachment ovie-girlfriend[1].jpeg


----------



## themadhatter (Mar 26, 2008)

Guys! Baseball! Before it's too late!

Also, the Red Sux are already in first place.... :doh:


----------



## cold comfort (Mar 26, 2008)

runnerman said:


> Wow! Dimensions has sports threads! I've got to get more observant.
> 
> Anyway, Sidney Crosby who? Here's the NHL MVP-to-be, and a cute pic of him, too, for the enjoyment of Cold Comfort and all of my other Dims friends in Ohiovania.
> 
> Watch those Caps! 3-2 win tonight, Ovechkin gets his 61st. Could D.C. finally have a winning team?



heh. nhl, nhschmel. just give me crosby sans shirt, please. :wubu:

thaaaaanks, boys.


----------



## NoWayOut (Mar 26, 2008)

runnerman said:


> Wow! Dimensions has sports threads! I've got to get more observant.
> 
> Anyway, Sidney Crosby who? Here's the NHL MVP-to-be, and a cute pic of him, too, for the enjoyment of Cold Comfort and all of my other Dims friends in Ohiovania.
> 
> Watch those Caps! 3-2 win tonight, Ovechkin gets his 61st. Could D.C. finally have a winning team?



If they do, I sure hope Ottawa gets somebody else in the playoffs, we're 0-4 against Washington.


----------

